# Piddle Place Review...long over due



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

All, 

I owe a piddle place review! Back in September I bought 3 piddle places. My house is built in a way that it is kind of large, spread out with lots of rooms and stairs and it was difficult for Edward to manipulate back to the doggie door or back to just one designated potty area. So I decided to put one upstairs, in the kitchen and down in the common area. Otherwise he would get confused and start wandering. You could tell he was looking and start whining. Finally I said enough and bought piddle place. I was using pish pads at the time so I put his pish pads on top of them for a couple days. After that every morning I took him straight from bed to the piddle place and told him to go potty. A few days of that and he was trained on piddle place. He was then for sure a piddle place dog though he wasn't much for going outside. I'd take him outside and he'd pee outside but poo'ing was for piddle place!! No matter how long we'd stay out he'd come right in and poo lol. I have a solo pet door and he would run full tilt boogie back in to go. He was a little stinker. If looking for an automatic pet door it's super cool. Only your dog comes in and you can turn it on and off. 

I would wash the turf pads in the washing machine once a week. I'm a bit of a clean freak. Probably not recommended but I did use bleach and detergent on them to get them smelling nice. Edward always still went back to them. Not sure if that would be an issue for others. 

The little doggie backsplash that comes with it I took off. I had Edward move to the middle. Mostly because he kept barking at the doggies on the backsplash  At night I would hear him go potty in the bathroom and then he would stand back and bark at them. Silly puppy! So finally it had to go lol

If you are using potty pads these are so much better for a long term solution!!!

Happy potting!!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I should probably add that Edward had some high tech gadgets around piddle place as well. I added motion sensors to his height in the bathroom. So when he walked in during the night the sconces came on at 50% brightness so he didn't have to go potty in the dark. So he could see the puppies on the backsplash as plain as day. He he he.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Stacey, you are such a great and thoughtful mommie I hope you find yourself with another baby to love very soon! Hugs and a great review, I'm actually considering this as well, although mine prefer outside, it would come in handy when we RV  My girls get so dirty and some places have stickers and I can't walk them outside.



Smtf773 said:


> I should probably add that Edward had some high tech gadgets around piddle place as well. I added motion sensors to his height in the bathroom. So when he walked in during the night the sconces came on at 50% brightness so he didn't have to go potty in the dark. So he could see the puppies on the backsplash as plain as day. He he he.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Stacey, like Lydia said, I hope you find a new fur baby soon as well. It will help fill the hole in your heart. I also got the Piddle Place and we love it. I still have the Ugo potty upstairs with potty pads, but will probably get another Piddle Place soon. I love your idea with the light sensors. Mine sleep in the bed with me so on the rare occasion one has to go, I take them.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a question about them. My youngest uses pads. We have three in our house as well. She is much smaller than my older two so she has never been outside. Like yourself I did not want Sydnie wandering around the house, so she had one in our bedroom ( they sleep with us ) so if she had to go at night she can get down. There is one in the main bathroom ( which was supposed to be for Sammie but she took over and he wont use it) and one in the living area. 
Do the pads feel like grass? I have taken her outside and put her on grass and she does not like the feel on her feet. She has even been on other surfaces other than our grass, but she does not like it either. Now I know its my own fault, but if this is an alternative, Id try it. She is the only one who uses pads, but Im just curious.

Lorie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would consider this if I were in the US and didn't travel a lot! It would not work to fly for me but a pad can be put down almost anyplace. Until we grow some roots I will just admire from afar!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacey you made me laugh, I could just see little Edward barking at the big bad doggies on the backslash :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: what a special little guy he was:wub:
I love that you are sharing him with us.
I can hardly wait until the day you bring home another little one, your a wonderful mommy, someone is going to be so blessed to have you.

I've been thinking about the Piddle Place, Maddie doesn't like anything that she has to step into. Not sure how it would work. It would be so much better then pads.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Stacey you made me laugh, I could just see little Edward barking at the big bad doggies on the backslash :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: what a special little guy he was:wub:
> I love that you are sharing him with us.
> I can hardly wait until the day you bring home another little one, your a wonderful mommy, someone is going to be so blessed to have you.
> ne been thinking about the Piddle Place, Maddie doesn't like anything that she has to step into. Not sure how it would work. It would be so much better then pads.


That's exactly what my two did! I would prefer a background with no background. Or says and landscape. My two would not use it until I removed the background. They now love it!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Lorie the piddle place pads are like Astro turf I would say. 

Paula, I liked them so much better than pads. I don't like all the waste with throw away pads and I do like pish pads but I was washing them all the time. So I used pish pads to travel and piddle place at home. Feels good to tell Edward stories to everyone


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sherry I wonder if Edward would have liked forest and trees lol


----------



## Bippie (Nov 3, 2015)

How long do you let them go on the pad before you throw it away.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

If I remember right they recommend replacing every 6 months. I had mine since August and they were still fine.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Bippie said:


> How long do you let them go on the pad before you throw it away.


The piddle place should be cleaned every 7-10 days. We have one also and for our one dog, I clean it every 10-14 days. the green fake grass part gets washed and should be replaced every 6 months, like she said, but I think it just depends on how well it holds up which depends on how you wash it. I wash ours with dish soap, rinse well, and air dry. The heat from a dryer can melt/ruin the fake turf. I do sometimes put it in the dryer for about 10 mins on no heat, just to shake the water off as it's spinning.


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

*indoor pet potty*



Smtf773 said:


> All,
> 
> I owe a piddle place review! Back in September I bought 3 piddle places. My house is built in a way that it is kind of large, spread out with lots of rooms and stairs and it was difficult for Edward to manipulate back to the doggie door or back to just one designated potty area. So I decided to put one upstairs, in the kitchen and down in the common area. Otherwise he would get confused and start wandering. You could tell he was looking and start whining. Finally I said enough and bought piddle place. I was using pish pads at the time so I put his pish pads on top of them for a couple days. After that every morning I took him straight from bed to the piddle place and told him to go potty. A few days of that and he was trained on piddle place. He was then for sure a piddle place dog though he wasn't much for going outside. I'd take him outside and he'd pee outside but poo'ing was for piddle place!! No matter how long we'd stay out he'd come right in and poo lol. I have a solo pet door and he would run full tilt boogie back in to go. He was a little stinker. If looking for an automatic pet door it's super cool. Only your dog comes in and you can turn it on and off.
> 
> ...


We wanted to thank you again for your kind words and for helping us to help shelter pets. Love our Spoiled little family here. Group hug


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Smtf773 said:


> Sherry I wonder if Edward would have liked forest and trees lol


Absolutely! I know my two would!


----------

